# time for a haircut



## dieseljimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I prefer the diamond


----------



## GS2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Fap, fap, fap....


----------



## sneedham (Jan 31, 2014)

Every one...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I myself prefer bald or just a nice little landing strip so I can find it when I am fucked up..lol


----------



## cube789 (Jan 31, 2014)

im feeling all hairy tongued just looking at that natural cut


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 31, 2014)

either bald or a slight landing strip, or maybe cornrows


----------



## Intense (Jan 31, 2014)

i jdgaf


----------



## Watson (Jan 31, 2014)

my wife shaved a nice arrow, she didnt want me getting confused and nailing her in the ass........


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a woman shave an "S" (first letter of my name) before.


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 31, 2014)

Griffith said:


> my wife shaved a nice arrow, she didnt want me getting confused and nailing her in the ass........


goddamnit why cant i rep you more


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 31, 2014)

azza would chime in on this thread but all the little 11 year old boys he likes dont have hair yet


----------



## Swfl (Jan 31, 2014)

The arrowhead has a damn nice clit


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2014)

I like landing strips. I also like 80s Italian porn bush. I have been almost exclusively jerking off to vintage porn lately. Not sure what is wrong with me.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 31, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I like landing strips. I also like 80s Italian porn bush. I have been almost exclusively jerking off to vintage porn lately. Not sure what is wrong with me.



Clearly more than we have time to discuss here. I'm thinking you have an animal fetish....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 31, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I like landing strips. I also like 80s Italian porn bush. I have been almost exclusively jerking off to vintage porn lately. Not sure what is wrong with me.



I won't lie... i like the Italian bush


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Clearly more than we have time to discuss here. I'm thinking you have an animal fetish....




Fetish for a harry Italian beaver. Seriously, 80s and 90s Italian porn stars were perfection. I would eat the fuck out of those big bushy twats.


----------



## Swfl (Jan 31, 2014)

There was a famous Italian 80's porn star who was the mayor or some shit before porn, who was know for fucking horses.  I used to have a few of her videos they were hot...  Cicciolina was her name. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilona_Staller


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm with Kelju, bald as day 1 of birth,  hairy as in never trimming that phuqer before. 

I'm touchy feely, so I like to hunt & find it with my fingers.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 31, 2014)

Swfl said:


> There was a famous Italian 80's porn star who was the mayor or some shit before porn, who was know for fucking horses.  I used to have a few of her videos they were hot...  Cicciolina was her name. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilona_Staller



Actually, she made horse fucking videos, but every video was a fake. She was sucking on a fake horse dick. Despite the bestiality shit, Cicciolina's regular porn was fucking hot. Also, she was still making porn while she held office in parliament.


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 31, 2014)

to tell ya the truth I like them all


----------



## Watson (Jan 31, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> azza would chime in on this thread but all the little 11 year old boys he likes dont have hair yet


----------



## SheriV (Jan 31, 2014)

I've done christmas trees, hearts, diamond is my fave, waxed off the full monty (feels weird), the letter V ..hey its my last name, grown out but trimmed

all of it


uhm....yeah

I even vajazzled it once


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 31, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I've done christmas trees, hearts, diamond is my fave, waxed off the full monty (feels weird), the letter V ..hey its my last name, grown out but trimmed
> 
> all of it
> 
> ...


how much hair did you have to start out with to do a christmas tree


----------



## Watson (Feb 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> *I've done christmas trees*



any nasty presents under that tree??


----------



## murf23 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nothing worse then having a pube stuck in back of your throat the next morning when you wake up and not bein able to cough it up ... Bald like a baby for me


----------



## SheriV (Feb 1, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> how much hair did you have to start out with to do a christmas tree




not a whole lot honestly...its just three little triangles to make


----------



## need2lift (Feb 1, 2014)

full monty or the diamond


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2014)

Havent felt pussy hair in 20 years, wife always keeps it shaved. She loves hairy pussy porn though, go figure.


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2014)

Old School.........


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> not a whole lot honestly...its just three little triangles to make


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## the_predator (Feb 2, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I've done christmas trees, hearts, diamond is my fave, waxed off the full monty (feels weird), the letter V ..hey its my last name, grown out but trimmed
> 
> all of it
> 
> ...


^PICS? Not for jerking off purposes of course, but need to see the angle for the Christmas tree so I can shave that into my area. Then I can tell the wife she can have a Christmas present everyday of the year if she wants!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^PICS? Not for jerking off purposes of course, but need to see the angle for the Christmas tree so I can shave that into my area. Then I can tell the wife she can have a Christmas present everyday of the year if she wants!


....and for....jerking off purposes....


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2014)

negged


----------



## independent (Feb 2, 2014)

SheriV said:


> negged



Negged for no pics.


----------



## Watson (Feb 2, 2014)

vortrit said:


>



id hit it.........


----------

